# Holiday Card Swap 2012



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 14, 2012)

Who doesn't love getting cards in the mail? Especially cute holiday cards that have a high chance of featuring bunnies? It's time for the 2012 Holiday Card Swap! Many other forums have Holiday Card Swaps and I thought it would be a fun, easy way to spread holiday cheer amongst the bunny loving people of this forum. We had a Holiday Card Swap last year as well as an Easter Card Swap earlier this year, and both were great. Here's what you need to do if you want to participate:

1) PM me your name and address by *Wednesday, November 14*. Please make sure there aren't any typos in your address so your cards don't end up in Antarctica.
Also, If you PM me your address and I do not reply to you saying I have added you to the list, please PM me again!

2) Buy or make holiday cards to send out. They can be Christmas themed, Hanukkah themed, or just general holiday/winter themed. Just keep in mind that not everyone on the forum celebrates holidays the same as you and please don't be offended if you receive a card that doesn't mesh with your religious views.

3) Mail out the cards! We have forum members from all over the world so please be prepared to mail cards to foreign countries. This shouldn't be very expensive at all. You just need to take the card(s) down to the post office and they'll tell you how much postage you need.

Now for a few rules:

1) In order to participate, you must have been registered on Rabbits Online for at least 1 month and have at least 50 posts. This just makes things slightly more secure.

2) Please send cards to everyone on the list. Don't pick and choose because that could lead to people feeling left out and that is the opposite of what we want.

3) Please try to send your cards out by *Friday, December 7* to be sure everyone receives their cards before Christmas. We all know the mail service slows down around the holidays and mail to foreign countries usually takes longer.

4) You will end up with the addresses of forum members. Do not use these addresses to mail anything else without permission or harass them or anything. Similarly, if you do choose to participate in the Holiday Card Swap, please keep in mind that you're sharing your address with people who are essentially strangers. Do not sign up if you aren't comfortable with this.

I will send out the addresses by *Friday, November 16*, two days after the last day to sign up. If we get a lot of participants (say, over 20) I will split the list into more than one group so that we aren't all stuck mailing out 40 cards. All the participants in each group will be responsible for mailing cards to everyone in their own group. If anyone wants to send cards to every single person though just let me know and I'll send you all the addresses! Just be aware that you won't receive cards from every single person if you do this, only the people in the group you were assigned to.

Feel free to PM me with any questions or post here in the thread! And have fun :big wink:


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in! It'll probably be generic pre-made cards, but I'm still in for sending and receiving  I never get cards so I'll probably hang all of them up on my mantle


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 14, 2012)

CosmosMomma, great, just PM me your name and address and I'll put you on the list


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 14, 2012)

Me, me, me!!!!! I LOVE doing this! I show all the lovely cards to the buns, who love them. 

I will be doing our photo session soon.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 14, 2012)

Yay, 3 people so far! The cards really are fun. CosmosMomma, premade cards are just fine! For Christmas last year I had photo cards made, then for Easter I made some goofy cards that looked like the product of a 7 year old. Had fun anyway! 

Normally I put all the cards on our coffee table, but they tend to take up a lot of space and get knocked over, it's hard to see them all, and with a cat in the house this year, they will probably spend all their time on their sides. This year I am going to experiment with stringing twine or something across the ceiling and hanging the cards from it. Don't have the time right now but later I will look up some easy craft ideas online for how to make something cute like this and then post the links here in the thread!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in too!!! 

Cards are much funner to get than junk mail or bills


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 14, 2012)

You know I'm in 

I put all my christmas cards on our fireplace. We have these grey long bricks around the wall around the fireplace, and unlike those normal red ones these ones stick out a bit more from the mortor and most cards fit quite nicely between bricks, bent slightly but they fit, dont fall over, easy too see, away from the dogs and cats!
I think the others in the family were getting quite upset last year that I was getting so many cards and they weren't! hah!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 15, 2012)

Watermelons, that sounds like a great setup!

I poked around the internet and found two cheap/easy/fun ways to display Christmas cards. There's this one: http://www.makeandtakes.com/christmas-card-garland-tutorial and this one, about 1/5 of the way down the page: http://rockybella.blogspot.com/2009/12/christmas-decorating-has-come-to-end.html


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 15, 2012)

I use sticky tack to put them up around the bun room on the walls and around the door frame. I leave them up all winter because they make me smile so much.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 15, 2012)

mine were on the wall above Benjamin's litter box, but this year will be on Derby's room divider. Something to look forward to!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwolfec (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh I LOVE Christmas cards! I'm in too


----------



## nermal71 (Oct 15, 2012)

Count me in  Do you still have my address from last year or do you need it again?

Amy


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 15, 2012)

Amy and Gina, I still have your addresses so I just copied and pasted them to the new holiday list.

We have 8 people signed up so far, not bad considering I just started this thread yesterday


----------



## grasspack (Oct 15, 2012)

I am in too....I just pm'd you.

Alice


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh fun! Something to do with the cards I've bought many years in a row and never sent...so at least I already have some!


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 15, 2012)

What did we have last year, 10, 11? I still have mine stashed somewhere.... Looks like Im going to have to do a lot more cards this year. Callie wont be very happy about having to stamp them all again, I hope I have enough card paper!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 15, 2012)

Last year we had 10 participants, this year we are already up to 10, too!


----------



## MLS (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm in as well  I love getting cards in the mail and drawing holiday cards is a lot of fun.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Oct 17, 2012)

I just ordered labels for FREE to use on my holiday cards  That'll save me some scribbling when I sent them out for the swap!
http://www.week99er.com/1/post/2012/10/free-holiday-labels-just-pay-shipping-3-days-only.html
(oh, and if you want more than 140 free labels, I can send you a thing for $5 off. PM me your email. Sorry, I'm not spamming, just trying to help you guys and earn a discount toward my future business cards, once I decide on the design)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in...

Yes it's much nicer getting cards over bills....

Susan


----------



## kmaben (Oct 20, 2012)

Poopie! Is it to late to sign up? I was in the field with limited access to a computer!


----------



## Ape337 (Oct 20, 2012)

Me too! Do you still have my address? I looove getting bunny Christmas cards! And I show the bunnies too :biggrin:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 21, 2012)

April and Susan, are you still at the same addresses? If so, I still have your addresses and have added you to the list  Kmaben, I sent you a PM. Sign ups are open until November 14, so you are in no way too late.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm in too! 
Sending the PM now.


----------



## Anaira (Oct 21, 2012)

I just calculated it'll cost $19 for ten cards to go overseas. I'll think about it, but I'm perpetually broke at this time of the year. lol.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 21, 2012)

Anaira, I'm sorry it's so pricy! 

Just thought I'd let everyone know we have 15 people signed up so far  Not bad!


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 22, 2012)

All right! Lets see if we can hit at least 20. I would like my fireplace nice and full.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd like to sign up!  I could decorate the cage with all the cards. I've never gotten holiday cards before.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 23, 2012)

Littl3red, I copied and pasted your address over from the Wendell list  So you are all signed up!


----------



## Ape337 (Oct 23, 2012)

My address is the same :biggrin:


----------



## coolbunnybun (Oct 24, 2012)

im in.. i just pm you SnowyShiloh.... Thanks!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 28, 2012)

We have 19 participants so far!


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm kind of excited to do this!


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 1, 2012)

Come on folks, just less then 2 weeks to get signed up. Just think... It's almost christmas!


----------



## kmaben (Nov 4, 2012)

I bought my cards today! I was going to make my own but Omar said I couldnt buy not one more stamp or paper or "glittery thing" that I had enough. He's a poo poo head anyways :grumpy:


----------



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

I need to get the family (boyfriend, the buns, me) all together and still long enough to actually get a picture. We're all very fidgety...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 6, 2012)

8 days left to sign up! We have 19 participants so far


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 7, 2012)

I still dont know what I'm going to do for cards :'( at this rate you're all going to end up with construction paper that had dried macaroni glued to the front!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm fine with that! I have a bunch of holiday cards that were in the dollar bin from a craft store (Michael's, dunno if you have a similar store chain up there) (well, of course you do, but you know what I mean) that I was going to stamp more stuff on. It's nice that they come in 4-packs for $1 so I have a little variety


----------



## cerigirl (Nov 7, 2012)

I usually either mak my cards or have photo cards made and this year I think I'm oing to be lazy and have some made so I think when I order my family cards I am going to order bun cards too.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 8, 2012)

Watermelons, I know you were kidding, but even macaroni construction paper cards would be cute  The cards I sent out for Easter were barely a step up from that! It turns out that my enthusiasm for crafting and my crafting abilities are not exactly equal.

I will probably order photo cards. Really though, no matter what the cards look like, it's so much fun to get them in the mail! I love it when people include pictures of their bunnies, whether just stuck inside the card or as an actual photo card.


----------



## littl3red (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm going to have cards with pictures of my "family" (Me, Boyfriend, and the buns.) It'll be super cute!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 13, 2012)

Only one more day to sign up, everyone! So if you haven't decided whether or not you want to participate, ya need to make your mind up soon  We have 19 participants so far so it looks like everyone will get lots of cards. I am ordering mine tonight from Shutterfly! They're having a sale through Wednesday, holiday cards are 40% off if you enter the code FRIENDS40.


----------



## cerigirl (Nov 13, 2012)

i am ordering mine off of vista print next week.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 13, 2012)

heh, I'd sign up but I've got clutter issues and I know I'd never be able to toss out holiday cards from you guys! best way to keep the clutter down is to train myself to not let it in the house in the first place


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 14, 2012)

Today is the last day! Ya have about 8 more hours to sign up. Tick... tock... tick... tock


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 15, 2012)

Alright! Sign ups are closed! We have exactly 20 participants signed up  I will send out the address list by Friday!


----------



## cwolfec (Nov 15, 2012)

Yippee! I have already started my cards  I wonder when we should send them out to make sure everybody gets them by Christmas?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 16, 2012)

Carrie, like it says in the original post, please send them out by Friday, December 7. You may of course send them out earlier  When I send out the address list, I will make sure the PM includes that info as well.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 17, 2012)

Alright, everyone! I just sent out the address list. We have 19 participants, woo! Please send your cards out by December 7 to make sure everyone gets theirs before Christmas  Oh and if you signed up but did NOT get the address list, PM me ASAP!!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 17, 2012)

Yay.  I bought pre-made cards because I don't have the money right now to make special cards. I think their still cute.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 17, 2012)

Paige, I ended up doing that too- After designing a pretty Shutterfly photo card, it was going to cost quite a bit and I decided to just get regular pre-made cards and stick a Christmasy bunny photo in them! Cards and photos were purchased yesterday  Hope everyone likes them!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 17, 2012)

That sounds like a cute idea! Maybe I can get some cute pictures of Oliver that are Christmas like.  That is if you don't mind if I borrow the idea. I was going to do that and make my own cards; but yes pricey.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 18, 2012)

Of course I don't mind!! Including a photo in a Christmas card is hardly a unique idea anyway


----------



## Deliciosa (Nov 28, 2012)

Wish I saw this earlier!  Oh well... Have a fun card swap everyone. Happy Holidays to you and your buns.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 28, 2012)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> Paige, I ended up doing that too- After designing a pretty Shutterfly photo card, it was going to cost quite a bit and I decided to just get regular pre-made cards and stick a Christmasy bunny photo in them! Cards and photos were purchased yesterday  Hope everyone likes them!



I didn't see this til now but that's exactly what I did too


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 29, 2012)

So you guys will end up with some... ermm... "unique" cards. I dont have the patience to deal with it, and it's lucky I didn't smash it to the floor, but my printer decided it doesnt want to take the paper out of the photo tray -.-' So I've been hand feeding the photo paper through the rear end of the printer directly to the rollers that still work and control speed for under the ink. So some are slightly slanted because of how I fed them through so I apologize in advance if you get a crooked card photo  Now Anyone wanna buy me a new printer for christmas?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 29, 2012)

Every time someone says printer, I think of Qtip's affair with her mommy's printer :O

Also, I want to print out photos too, but I don't know if my color printer will wake from hibernation. It might also be mad at me because I show a slight preference for my b&w laser printer. I can't help it mr. Brother is faster and eats less (ink)!


----------



## cerigirl (Nov 29, 2012)

well, I decided there I was NOT paying vistaprints outrageous shipping to get the cards to me in time so everyone is getting a simple homemade card.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha OKAY DONE!
I have Ink, Glitter and Paint EVERYWHERE!
I'm going to kill the printer when I've finished the cards for family after this weekend.
Wanted to make sure the American cards were done today so I could send them out tomorrow when I go down to the states, will save me like $10-$15.

All I did was pick a card from Vistaprint (or shutterfly) cant remember, upload my pics to the site, finish it all up there, then screen shot the page, open it into paint, then crop as needed, and print x20 (printing took me close to 4 hours.....) So I guess I kinda cheated lol


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

Watermelons wrote:


> So you guys will end up with some... ermm... "unique" cards. I dont have the patience to deal with it, and it's lucky I didn't smash it to the floor, but my printer decided it doesnt want to take the paper out of the photo tray -.-' So I've been hand feeding the photo paper through the rear end of the printer directly to the rollers that still work and control speed for under the ink. So some are slightly slanted because of how I fed them through so I apologize in advance if you get a crooked card photo  Now Anyone wanna buy me a new printer for christmas?



Technology can be infuriating!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm excited for ALL different types of cards and no one card is better than the other as far as I'm concerned


----------



## kmaben (Nov 30, 2012)

woot woot! Got my cards all addressed. Just waiting on photos to come in!


----------



## MLS (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm excited to see all of the different cards come in  I'm drawing up a very bunny holiday card and hopefully they'll be printed and ready to send by monday


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 3, 2012)

Alrighty, everyone! Please try to get your cards out by this Friday, December 7th so they can get to everyone on time. I will post again on Thursday to remind everyone


----------



## cerigirl (Dec 3, 2012)

I got my first card saturday!!!! I was so excited to open it. Thank you Lisa!


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 3, 2012)

Yay Amber glad you got it!!! 

Not the best pics of my buns but I can't get them to pose good, lol....


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 3, 2012)

I got Ginas card today....it was SO cute..... what a lovely furry family.

Thanks Gina!


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 3, 2012)

Got my first cards today!!
Thanks Lisa and Gina :biggrin2:
Both of you have adorable Furramilies!

Btw - hubby takes a look at Lisa's card and says, "look at that black lionhead!" with admiration . What is it about bunnies that makes everyone smile, lol.

My cards are due to be delivered to me any day so ASAP they will be sent out. I hope they turned out ok, very sorry if I screwed them up! :lookaround


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 3, 2012)

Holy Jeeze!!!! I like the United states postal service....
I dropped those cards off at the post office in Washington at like 3pm on Friday and their all ready being opened on Monday  Crazzzzyy...

I sent out my Canadian cards about 11am this morning.

I'm not sure who ended up with the crookid cards (grrr printer...) or the card that I thought was Dry when I started to stack them so it smushed the paint  sorry!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 3, 2012)

Awe, I missed out on this years! Oh well that's what I get for forgetting to check RO


----------



## kmaben (Dec 3, 2012)

Gina! you have a callie! I'm a Kaley! Loved your border. Kind of a fan of the breed after my Bailey girl.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 3, 2012)

Ape337 wrote:


> Got my first cards today!!
> Thanks Lisa and Gina :biggrin2:
> Both of you have adorable Furramilies!
> 
> ...



Awe how sweet. Thanks! And yes i agree.....bunnies make people SMILE :biggrin2:
What a great idea for this time of year.......so fun!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 3, 2012)

Yay, I got my first two cards from Lisa and Gina as well  What a wonderful surprise to get in the mail! Both cards and photos are beautiful, thanks so much.


----------



## MLS (Dec 5, 2012)

Also received my first cards today  Mine should be going out later this week. happy start of the RO holiday cheer everyone!


----------



## nermal71 (Dec 5, 2012)

I will getting my cards out as soon as I can. Sorry all. Things here have gone just haywire. First grandpa passes away, then we lose Mopsy. Then the dryer starts acting up. Then the car starts acting up and needs work. And now our one dog is going bald and no idea why. Oh ya and hubby's hours are getting cut for the month of December. To say that I am approaching a nervous breakdown is actually an understatement.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 5, 2012)

Im going to send mine out today.  Ive got Gina's so far is all! Its cuuute!


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 5, 2012)

Got my first card today from Lisa.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 5, 2012)

Just a warning, my cutting skills are terrible and the picture I taped in are very uneven.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 6, 2012)

I've finally got a day off tomorrow after a week of being sick and working when I can stand, so get ready for some card-crafting!
:rabbithop


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 6, 2012)

Got my cards sent the other day. Derby's eye came up white so had to colour it in with felt pen. lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 6, 2012)

Joshua just picked up the photos from the printer, they cut off part of Sophie's head, but he said it doesn't look too bad. I want to get the cards out so they are going as is. I will stuff envelopes tonight (they are already addressed and signed) so I can pop them in the mail tomorrow. 

I love seeing what everyone comes up with. I show the buns all of the pictures before I put them up. Joshua thinks Archie is very handsome and looks like a gray version of Gary. He may not know what the breeds are, but he knew they were the same. He's coming along nicely


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got Susans cards in the mail. Did they not want to share a card together?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 6, 2012)

Ha Ha Watermelons, 

I did some together and the some idividual cards

I got Gina's today, it's Beautiful. What a lovely Furry family you have.

This is so exciting, going to the pot box and not getting just bills. lol:bunnydance:

Susan :nod


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 6, 2012)

Got Morgan's card today, thank you! This really makes going to the mailbox fun!! :jumpforjoy:

I mailed all of my cards this afternoon so hopefully the post office can read my horrible handwriting:biggrin:


----------



## kmaben (Dec 6, 2012)

Just mailed my cards out. I apologize in advance. I had one to many margaritas and the sharpie was making me high. My writing may be a little slanted. And I kept forgetting to put the pictures in so Omar had to reopen them for me!

I swear someone is stealing my mail too.


----------



## cwolfec (Dec 7, 2012)

My fridge is starting to fill up with the CUTEST cards! I actually think I am going to hang them all above my boys' condo, so they can see all the other pretty buns when they go to bed at night!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 7, 2012)

Just want to remind everyone to please get your cards mailed out today if you can! If you can't, don't stress, just do it as soon as you can. The world will not end if people get their cards a little late  And no one apologize for what their cards look like, I'm sure they're all wonderful and we will love them no matter what!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 7, 2012)

I just mailed mine- 55 to the US, 6 to Canada, 2 for NZ, 1 for Holland, and 1 for Israel! They aren't all bunny people, but they all get bunny pictures because I have to share the joy of my children.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 7, 2012)

Got Almas card in the mail today. Had to look a few times before I noticed the coloured in eye  Nice to see the photos.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 7, 2012)

I got Carries, Morgans and Susans today. They are all SO wonderful. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 7, 2012)

Mission accomplished! I just got back from the post office, so my cards are on their way. I didn't mean to wait til the last minute, but I was sick all last week and didn't want to dribble snot on your cards. 

Also: My received count is up to 5! I've gotten cards from Lisa, Morgan, Carrie, Susan, and Gina  :rabbithop


----------



## whitelop (Dec 10, 2012)

I just got cards from Brandy, Paige, April and Kaley! That brings my total up to 9. 
They are ALL so adorable! Oh my, I love all the bunnies. But I have to say that April's card takes the cake in the adorable department! 
I can't wait to get the rest of them!


----------



## kmaben (Dec 10, 2012)

Yikes I mailed cards out on friday! 

Brandy the buns loved getting mail with their name on it! So thoughtful!

Up to 8 cards. Got three today. It's so exciting!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 10, 2012)

just have gotten 3 so far. I think ours are coming by sled dog as it has snowed non stop for about 3 days. Can hardly wait. Derby is enjoying them on his divider.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 10, 2012)

I recieved - 1) Carrie's what a gorgeous card
2) Alma's I love Snowmen and Derby's picture
3) Morgan's adorable card 
4) April, Oh my gosh what a great poem on the card and the bunny pictures are adorable

Thanks so much

Susan, Daisy Mae, Winston & Vega :inlove:


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 10, 2012)

Morgan and Susan - thank you! I fell in love with that card when I saw it. It totally cracked me up!

I must confess though, I have a spectacular iPhone app that put effects on my bunny pictures. None of them are willing to sit for me and let me dress them. Believe me I tried. :embarrassed:

Over the weekend I got Susan and Carrie's cards!! Thanks so very much, I love each and every card and I even bought a special card tree to display them all on!
Today I received cards from Alma, Paige, Kaley, Missy, and Brandy! It was a bunny card influx extravaganza!! I had snowflake confetti falling in my lap, and Christmas bunnies galore! I'm up to 10 cards! Oh I am having an absolute ball with this
:adorable::love::heartbeat::bunny19:bunny18::dutch:group2:arty:


----------



## cwolfec (Dec 10, 2012)

I got 5 in the mail just today only!! What a good day  This has truly made my holiday season so far. Thanks everyone for the beautiful cards!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 11, 2012)

I love all the cards! My husband is jealous because I get all these beautiful, happy cards and he gets bills! 
He had a chess student over and one of my pictures was laying on the table. He wanted to know why Happy Christmas was spelled wrong ROFL His family is from China and not pet oriented, he just looked confused at the notion that I was trying to think bunny and they couldn't spell.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm loving all the cards everyone!! I like to see everyone's different ideas and creativity with each card. Thanks so much!! This is fantastic!!!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 11, 2012)

I got 5 cards yesterday! Now I really need to figure out where to hang them, because my fridge is already occupied :O


----------



## whitelop (Dec 11, 2012)

I got Alma's card today! I never realized how pretty Derby is, I'm totally in LOVE with his nose markings! Today is 9 cards, the other day was 8, I mis-counted. 
I love checking the mail and getting the cards, it always makes my day! My dad checked the mail the other day and was like "you have christmas cards from all over the country?" I was like "yeah, its my rabbit forum friends!" He just stared at me. I told him there were 4 from Canada too! He again, just stared at me. 
I guess non-bunny people just don't understand!


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 11, 2012)

Got Morgan and Aprils cards today. I'm up to 5.


----------



## kmaben (Dec 11, 2012)

Haha Morgan!
I showed him Alma's card today and had to explain Derby talk and that the rabbits had their own place to chat. He just stared too. He would have been mortified if I told him our rabbits liked to post!

We also got a card signed by everyone at our vet clinic. I guess it's a perk or being a frequent flyer. 

:bunny18 these little things just make my day


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 11, 2012)

Yesterday I got cards from April, Paige, Susan, and 2 others! Haven't opened them yet, I am going to save them for after I finish my last final exam. Haven't been to the mail box yet but there are probably a couple waiting for me out there  So glad to see everyone enjoying their cards! I'm happy we had so many participants this year.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 11, 2012)

I need to find somewhere to put all mine up. I don't remember how many I've got so far.. Quite a few though and my mom keeps saying "Jeeze, all the mail is for you!"


----------



## CosmosMomma (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh man have I neglected you guys! I swear Cosmo and I are fine lol, my computer crapped out and then my internet was out so I was gone for ages lol.

I've gotten 12 cards so far, and just sent most of mine out today! Sorry to my canada friends, but yours will be cutting it close if not late! I had special stamps just for the cards going to canada, but my sister used them for her own cards, so I have to wait until the 18th to get some more. -.- 

I didn't put any pictures in mine so I apologise, but I do love all the pics of the other buns, and I'm taping them on the wall tomorrow after my bf goes home. 

and I'm DONE with the long message lol.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 12, 2012)

I got Brandy's card today  On Friday I can finally open them! I will have to take a picture of how I'm going to display them. Basically, I purchased a cute Christmas plaque at Joann's for $5, some wide ribbon, and some mini clothes pins. I plan to hot glue 2 long pieces of ribbon to the back of the plaque so they hang down, then I can attach the cards with the clothes pins. The whole thing will be hung on the wall. This way we can admire all the cards and they won't get knocked over all the time, which is what usually happens when I put them on the coffee table.


----------



## cashie (Dec 13, 2012)

Count me in for next year to please, I would like to do easter and christmas


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 13, 2012)

I recieved Brandy's card yesterday what a gorgeous picture. How did you get them all to sit like that? Are they all bonded?

Today (Thursday) I recieved Lisa, Archie and Agnes. What cuties you have.

So many beautiful cards.

Susan, Daisy Mae, Winston and Vega


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 13, 2012)

SOOOSKA said:


> I recieved Brandy's card yesterday what a gorgeous picture. How did you get them all to sit like that? Are they all bonded?
> 
> Today (Thursday) I recieved Lisa, Archie and Agnes. What cuties you have.
> 
> ...


 
Nope, the boys hate each other, so I go boy/girl. Lots of treats! :group:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 14, 2012)

Brandy, we were also amazed at the picture of all your bunnies sitting in a row! War would erupt at our house if we tried that, there'd be fur flying everywhere. You got them all looking the same direction, too!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 14, 2012)

Three more cards today.

Missy & Monty thanks love the snow flakes

Paige, Oliver. Daisy and Kara cute picture gorgeous bunny.

Kaley, Omar, Shya, Franklin and Kai what an adorable card. Your Bunnies are sweet, are they all bonded?

Susan:weee:


----------



## kmaben (Dec 14, 2012)

Got Cosmos card today. Loved the little doodle. Seems to fit for now!

Funny you should ask if they are bonded. Kai and Shya are. The little black one and the big brown baby. Shya is suffering from an eye injury and has lost vision in one eye leaving her a bit tame. She use to speed bump Franklin my frenchie all the time. Kai and Franklin have been friendly for about two months. Now they're back to being mortal enemies. There use to peace in my house, not so much anymore.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 14, 2012)

Brandy-- Thank you so much for the card! I know I was late back to RO this season so I missed out on getting into the swap officially. It's absolutely wonderful that you remembered me. Thank you so much! <3


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm curious, I mailed 18 cards, but it looks like only people 3 acknowledged that they recieved them.

If you did recieve them please confirm that you got them. They were all mailed on the same day so I assume they were delivered.

Thanks

Susan


----------



## cwolfec (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm sorry, Susan! I got yours, but I haven't been thanking people specifically. I probably should have! I've gotten 12 I believe, so I've just been keeping a tally. But yours are gorgeous!! 

I have them all hung up above the buns' cage for their Christmas decorations. This is their first Christmas after all!


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 17, 2012)

Got Shiloh's card today! Cutest pic EVAH! Looks like a calendar photo shoot :biggrin2::adorable:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 4, 2013)

I want to thank Shiloh for the Lovely Christmas Card and the Bootiful picture. Love the Bows, you take the best pictures.

Susan

ps

I thought I had thanked everyone who sent me a Christmas Card, according to my list I haven't recieved 5 cards. I will go back and check. I appologize if I have not thanked you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 4, 2013)

I rechecked all my cards out of the 18 on my list, I did not recieve 6 cards.

It's a little disappointing considering I sent to everyone on the list, but did not hear back that they were recieved from some of you.

Susan


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jan 4, 2013)

That reminds me, I keep meaning to get my envelopes back together and thank everyone. I thought it was me counting wrong, because it sure seemed like I only got about 13 cards, but now that you mentioned it I don't feel as much like I'm imagining (or misplacing) things.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Jan 4, 2013)

I didn't count how many I got but I know I sent out 18. Maybe some got lost in the mail?


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 4, 2013)

I just checked again and I received cards from:
1. Alma(gmas rabbit)
2. Susan(soooska)
3. Gina(watermelons)
4. Brandy(minilophop)
5. Morgan(whitelop)
6. Lisa(agnesthelion)
7. Amber(cerigirl)
8. Paige(daisyandoliver)
9. Kaley(kmaben)
10. Missy(holyhandgernade)
11. Megan(cosmosmomma)
12. Shiloh(snowyshiloh)
13. Carrie(cwolfec)
:biggrin2:
A HUGE thanks to everyone for their beautiful cards!

I didn't get 5 cards. I think Amy(nermal71) had to leave the forum for a while so I think I remember her posting about that. So that leaves 4 for me.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 5, 2013)

Amy did have to leave the forum and she said she didn't send out any cards. She was going through a really rough patch, so its understandable. 
I knew that I wasn't counting wrong! I knew that I didn't get all of them. I had the cards hung up(well they're still up) and I mixed the family cards in but I knew which were which and I had 13 too. I hope all of mine made it to Canada, since I just put two stamps on there instead of having the one big stamp put on. 
I have since thrown my list out of people who were supposed to send out cards, but I got all the ones on the list April just listed. Hmm...I wonder if our mail system has failed us or if people just forgot. Either way, I really enjoyed doing this card swap this year, it was really awesome! I'll be joining for Easter too. I can't wait! Thank you everyone for your wonderful cards, they made my house feel just that much more cheery this year!


----------

